# Roller skatin' hedgie



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

Well... sorta.

I love skating as much as I love hedgehogs. So I decided to combine the two 

This one is my favorite <3









and here's some more!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol, adorable! It's like a hedgie car in the last pic. I'm imagining a little steering wheel on the inside of the roller skate's tongue.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....very cute! Watch for quills next time you put those on!


----------

